# Fokker G.I Film



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

A unique film about the Fokker G.I prototype X2 on youtube:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9xv94guCw0_


----------



## delcyros (Oct 17, 2007)

An excellent find my friend!


----------



## v2 (Oct 17, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## HoHun (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Marcel,

Interesting - I never noticed the handed engines before!

By the way, do you have any news on the Dutch enthusiasts who plan to build a new G-1? Been a while since I heard anything about their progress, but of course I hope they will succeed in the end! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks,

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

HoHun said:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> Interesting - I never noticed the handed engines before!
> 
> ...



I think they are still in the designing fase. You can check out their website:
FOKKER G1 REPLICA START PAGINA


----------

